#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Starke Schmerzen im Bauch - keine Ursache??? >

## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Seit gut 5 Wochen habe ich starke Bauchschmerzen, für die es aber anscheinend irgendwie keine Erklärung gibt. Ich bin schon fast am Verzweifeln, nehme starke Schmerzmittel, aber es wird nicht besser... 
Zum besseren Verständnis erzähle ich mal die Vorgeschichte, ich hoffe, dass ich es möglichst kurz hinkriege. 
Also: 
Da ich (seit ca. 2- 2 1/2 Jahren) an einer Magenentleerungsstörung leide, deren Ursache nicht herausgefunden werden konnte, habe ich immer mehr abgenommen, da ich nicht mehr so viel essen konnte. Alle Versuche, unterstützend Maltodextrin (1 1/2 Jahre) und Trinknahrung (1 Jahr) einzusetzen, brachten nicht den gewünschten Erfolg einer Gewichtszunahme. Auch eine entsprechende Reha war erfolglos. Zuletzt wog ich nur noch 49 kg bei einer Größe von 1,70 m. 
Deshalb riet mir mein behandelnder Gastroenterologe (Spezialist in Sachen Magenentleerungsstörung) doch mal intensiv über die - vorübergehende - Anlage einer PEG bzw. einer PEJ (direkt in den Dünndarm) nachzudenken. Hierüber könnte ich dann nachts fehlende Kalorien bekommen.  Da ich mich mit meinem niedrigen Gewicht und den entsprechenden Begleiterscheinungen ziemlich schlecht gefühlt habe, habe ich dem letztendlich auch zugestimmt, da erstmal keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen wurde. Da mein Gastroenterologe auch auf dem Gebiet PEG sehr große Fachkenntnis hat (er hat die sog. Button-Systeme mitentwickelt) habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, es von ihm durchführen zu lassen. 
Mitte Januar bin ich dann ins Krankenhaus und habe den kleinen Eingriff machen lassen. Dies geschah (eigentlich) auch ohne größere Probleme, hatte nur hinterher etwas stärkere Schmerzen wegen eines Blutergusses. Statt der zuerst geplanten PEJ entschieden sich die Ärzte während des Eingriffs doch für eine Jet-PEG, also eine normale PEG, durch die eine weitere Sonde bis in den Dünndarm durchgeschoben wird. Nach kurzer Zeit stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass die Sonde nicht durchlässig war, Röntgen- und CT-Aufnahmen zeigten dann, dass sich im Dünndarm-Schenkel ein Knick gebildet hatte. 
Also wurde das eine Woche später revidiert. Hierbei ist es dann aber leider zu Komplikationen gekommen. In der darauffolgenden Nacht und tags drauf hatte ich stärkste Schmerzen, teilw. Atemnot, und bekam sehr hohes Fieber. Die notwendigen CT-Aufnahmen konnte ich vor Schmerzen kaum erdulden. Es stellte sich dann im Laufe des Tages heraus, dass ich eine massive Bauchfellentzündung hatte und es wurde sofort eine Not-OP durchgeführt. Danach wurde ich bis zum nächsten Tag noch intensivmedizinisch überwacht. Die Ärzte sagten mir, dass es tatsächlich sehr dringlich gewesen sei. 
Im Bericht steht: "Vier-Quadranten-Peritonitis bei Leckage nach Anlage einer Jet-PEG bei Magenentleerungsstörung" [...]
"Explorative Laparotomie, Lavage, Adhäsiolyse, Magenübernähung und Fixierung des Magens an der Bauchwand"
"Nach medianer Oberbauchlaparotomie zeigte sich die PEG deutlich dehiszent von der Bauchdecke über einer für den Durchtritt der Sonde zu großen Perforationsstelle im Magen bei freier Luft und Magensekret in allen vier Quadranten." 
Nach wenigen Tagen, als die Sonde das zweite Mal beschickt werden sollte, funktionierte dann die PEG leider wieder nicht mehr, so dass der Dünndarm-Schenkel 2 1/2 Wochen nach der OP nochmals ausgetauscht werden musste. Seitdem läuft die Sonde zum Glück völlig problemlos. 
Leider hatte ich in der Zeit im Krankenhaus nochmal 5-6 kg abgenommen, so dass ich mich sehr schlecht fühlte. Nach insgesamt 4 1/2 Wochen stationärem Aufenthalt wurde ich dann mit gerade noch 43/44 kg entlassen. 
Jetzt bin ich seit ca. 2 1/2 Monaten zuhause. Die Sondenernährung läuft problemlos, auch wenn ich die ursprünglich vorgesehene Nahrung nicht vertrage. Stattdessen bekomme ich jetzt andere Sondennahrung mit z.Zt. 750 kcal/Nacht. Ich habe jetzt schon wieder 51 kg und nehme langsam aber sicher zu. 
In den ersten Wochen (im KH und auch zuhause) hatte ich auch mit der Sondenstelle keinerlei Probleme, keine Schmerzen etc. Lediglich die Bauchnarbe von der Not-OP tat noch weh. Diese Schmerzen waren dann aber auch deutlich besser geworden, so dass die Schmerzmittel herabgesetzt werden konnten. 
Dann bin ich aber vor ca. 5 Wochen eines morgens wach geworden und hatte starke Bauchschmerzen, Übelkeit und Kreislaufprobleme. Allerdings tat mir der Bauch nicht an der OPerationsnarbe und auch nicht direkt an der Sondeneintrittsstelle weh, sondern ein paar Zentimeter oberhalb der Sonde und links davon.  
Ich bin dann auch gleich zum Arzt gegangen, aber der konnte keine Ursache für die Bauchschmerzen erkennen. Als es nach einigen Tagen gar nicht besser wurde, bin ich nochmal hingegangen und er hat dann Ultraschall gemacht und Blut abgenommen. Beides war ohne Befund. 
Dann war ich Anfang April auch wegen der Schmerzen nochmal in der Ambulanz in der Klinik, wo ich die PEG bekommen hatte. Der Oberarzt dort hat mich gründlich untersucht und auch eine (lt. Bericht) "tatsbare Resistenz im linken Oberbauch" festgestellt. Er hat dann auch gleich ein CT veranlasst, aber auch das war ohne Befund. Er meinte dann lediglich, dass ich die Schmerzmittel erhöhen sollte und dann einfach abwarten müsse. Ansonsten könne man nur die PEG wieder entfernen - aber das ist ja auch keine Lösung... 
In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich eigentlich jeden Tag Schmerzen. Komischerweise sind diese Schmerzen am schlimmsten, wenn ich mich bewege. In absoluter Ruhe, also wenn ich z.B. ganz ruhig auf der Couch oder im Bett liege, habe ich kaum Schmerzen, aber sobald ich mich bewege, geht es wieder los. 
Teilweise habe ich auch etwas erhöhte Temperatur, so 37,7/37,8°C, aber auch nicht ständig. Und ich schwitze neuerdings nachts sehr stark, das allerdings schon seit meinem Krankenhausaufenthalt und nicht erst, seitdem ich die Schmerzen habe. 
Mit der Zeit sind die Schmerzen auch nochmal stärker geworden. Ich nehme zur Zeit schon starke Schmerzmittel, morgens und abends Targin 10 mg und mittags Valoron 50 mg. Trotzdem bin ich nicht schmerzfrei (teilweise Schmerzstärke 7-8) und bin teilweise sogar in der Ausübung meiner Hobbys behindert. 
Letzte Woche musste ich nochmal ins Krankenhaus, weil die Sonde ausgetauscht werden musste und da wurde dann in dem Zusammenhang auch eine Magenspiegelung gemacht. Aber auch dabei konnte der Arzt keine Ursache für die Schmerzen erkennen. Er war sehr ratlos und ich merkte ihm an, dass er sehr unzufrieden mit der Situation war. Aber er hat mich dann trotzdem entlassen und gemeint, dass man nichts finden und somit auch erstmal nichts machen könne.  
Aber das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein. Ich habe ständig Bauchschmerzen, die auf einmal morgens da waren und keiner kann was finden.  
Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee? 
Meine Physiotherapeutin, zu der ich wegen meiner HWS regelmäßig gehe, meinte, ob es vielleicht Verwachsungen durch die OP sein könnten. Da habe ich dann meinen behandelnden Arzt drauf angesprochen, aber der meinte dann, dass man das dann im CT gesehen hätte.
Im Internet liest man aber auf verschiedenen Seiten, dass man Verwachsungen nicht in der Bildgebung darstellen könne... 
Ich bin völlig verzweifelt und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn hier noch jemand eine Idee / einen Denkanstoß / einen Rat hätte. 
Entschuldigung, dass es nun doch so lang geworden ist, und danke fürs Lesen! 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hat keiner eine Idee? Schade  :Sad:

----------


## josie

Hallo Lexi!  

> ob es vielleicht Verwachsungen durch die OP sein könnten

 Darauf hätte ich als allererstes auch gedacht und ob man wirklich alle Verwachsungen im CT sehen kann, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand.   

> Mit der Zeit sind die Schmerzen auch nochmal stärker geworden. Ich nehme  zur Zeit schon starke Schmerzmittel, morgens und abends Targin 10 mg  und mittags Valoron 50 mg.

 Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist folgendes:
Du nimmst ein Opioid (Valeron), lt WHO-Stufenschema aus der Stufe 1 und gleichzeitig ein Opioid der STufe 2 (Targin)
Das ist leider nicht sehr sinnvoll, weil schwache Opioide aus der Stufe 1 die Wirkung stärker Opioide aus Stufe 2+3, aufheben.
Das kannst Du in folgendem Link auch nachlesen, unter der Grafik vom Stufenschema kommt der für dich wichtige Teil: Schmerztherapie 
Deshalb würde ich dir als nä raten, einen Schmerztherapeuten aufzusuchen, weil so wie Du die Medikamente einnimmst, haben sie nicht viel Wirkung.
Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht zu deinen Problemen sagen.
Alles Gute

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Moin, 
also Verwachsungen kann man erst einmal ausschließen. Weil man würde sie in der Tat in der Bildgebung erkennen können. Aber der wichtigste Punkt, der das eigentlich schon ausschließen kann: die Zeit zwischen Operation und der jetzigen Problematik ist viel zu kurz, um sagen zu können das Verwachsungen die Ursachen sind. Denn Verwachsungen kommen nicht von jetzt auf gleich - innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten. 
Verwachsungen, die Beschwerden verursachen, stammen meistens von operativen Eingriffen, die schon eine Weile zurückliegen. Nur, um es einfach mal sehr allgemein zu verfassen. Gab es denn schon andere Operationen die in der offenen Variante operiert wurden? Denn Operationen im Schlüsselloch-Verfahren sind nicht nennenswert. Dort gibt es zwar auch Verwachsungen, aber nur in geringem Ausmaß. 
Es wäre auf jedenfall sinnvoll - wie es josie geschrieben hat - erst einmal einen Schmerztherapeuten mit ins Boot zu nehmen. Dann kann man Dich auch gezielt eine Schmerztherapie einleiten, damit erst einmal sich das ganze beruhigen kann. 
Die Ursachen für die Schmerzen, das ist hier die Frage. Da muss ich leider sagen: Ich muss passen. Ich möchte mich auch nicht wirklich aus dem Fenster lehnen, wenn ich hier jetzt etwas sagen würde. Ich kenne deine Krankengeschichte nicht und ebenfalls auch nicht die Befunde, die schon alle vorliegen. Das macht das ganze umso schwerer - leider. 
Fakt ist: 
Es liegen keine organischen Ursachen vor. Alle Untersuchungen die durchgeführt wurden - wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe - sind ohne Befund geblieben. Also tappt man nach wie vor im Dunkeln und hat ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wonach man noch suchen könnte. 
Ob sich bedingt durch die Schmerzmedikation oder aber auch schon über den ganzen Zeitraum unter Schmerzen jetzt ein chronisches Schmerzsyndrom entwickelt hat, das weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Aber ich glaube eher weniger daran.

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Josie und Dr. Baumann, 
danke für die Antworten. 
Eine Schmerztherapie hatte ich schon in die Wege geleitet, allerdings muss ich noch lange auf einen Termin warten, habe erst für Anfang Juni einen Termin bekommen (und das war schon der schnellstmögliche Termin). 
Das mit der Kombination der Schmerzmittel wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt etwas, denn diese Medikation wurde von 3 verschiedenen Ärzten unabhängig voneinander bestätigt.
Valoron nehme ich schon länger, da ich chronische HWS-Schmerzen nach einem Unfall vor 10 Jahren habe. Allerdings habe ich da immer die niedrigst mögliche Dosis genommen. (Diese Schmerzen habe ich sehr gut im Griff. Zum einen mit dem Valoron, zum anderen bekomme ich da auch regelmäßig KG und Manuelle Therapie und ich kenne auch andere Verfahren, die ich anwenden kann, z.B. Wärme und Entspannungstechniken. Aber bei den Bauchschmerzen hilft irgendwie nichts.) Der Chirurg im Krankenhaus hat dann nach meiner Bauchfell-Not-OP das Targin dazu genommen. 
Nach meiner Entlassung hat mein Hausarzt diese Medikation dann auch bestätigt und gesagt, dass wir erstmal so weiter machen würden.
Auch mein Gastroenterologe hat bei einem Termin, als ich ihn das erste mal wegen der Schmerzen aufgesucht habe, die Medikation so bestätigt. Also haben eigentlich alle 3 Ärzte (zuzüglich Ober-und Stationsärzte, die das immer bestätigt haben) nicht richtig verordnet...  :Huh?:  
@_Dr. Baumann_:  

> also Verwachsungen kann man erst einmal ausschließen. Weil man würde sie in der Tat in der Bildgebung erkennen können.

 Das verwirrt mich jetzt wieder, denn auf diversen (meiner Meinung nach auch vertrauenswürdigen) Seiten im Internet kann man immer wieder lesen, dass Verwachsungen eben nicht mit bildgebenden Untersuchungen dargestellt werden können, sondern dass man diese Diagnose eigentlich erst bei einer Bauchspiegelung stellen könnte. Das hat mir auch ein Arzt so bestätigt. 
Bisher hatte ich sonst nur eine Blinddarm-OP 2009, die offen durchgeführt wurde, aber die Narbe ist ja rechts und meine Schmerzen sind links. Sonst hatte ich keine Bauch-OPs weder offen noch im Schlüsselloch-Verfahren. 
Also ist es unsinnig, wenn ich jetzt wegen der Schmerzen noch weiter was unternehme? Habe ich das (mehr oder weniger) so richtig verstanden? Weil man ja auch nichts gefunden hat?
Also irgendwie damit arrangieren und die 5 Wochen bis zum Schmerztherapeuten-Termin irgendwie überstehen?
Ich meine, so langsam habe ich sowieso keine Lust mehr zum Arzt zu gehen, weil die mir ja eh nicht weiterhelfen können. Und auf ständig neue Untersuchungen habe ich auch keine Lust. Ich habe schon Sorge, dass die Ärzte mich irgendwann für verrückt erklären, wenn ich trotz der Schmerzmittel immer noch so starke Schmerzen habe.  
Gestern waren die Schmerzen wieder beinahe unerträglich (Stärke 8). Wir hatten eine Intensiv-Probe mit unserem Orchester und ich bin da auch hingegangen. Zum einen, um mich damit abzulenken, aber auch um auszuprobieren, was geht. Aber nach einiger Zeit hatte ich so starke Schmerzen, dass ich nicht mehr mitspielen konnte. Das ging mir in den letzten Wochen bei den regulären Proben auch immer so. Das kann doch eigentlich kein Zustand sein...  
Danke und viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## josie

Hallo Lexi!  

> Also ist es unsinnig, wenn ich jetzt wegen der Schmerzen noch weiter was  unternehme? Habe ich das (mehr oder weniger) so richtig verstanden?  Weil man ja auch nichts gefunden hat?
> Also irgendwie damit arrangieren und die 5 Wochen bis zum Schmerztherapeuten-Termin irgendwie überstehen?

 Es macht nur Sinn, das Valeron abzusetzen und das Targin zu erhöhen, im moment setzt das Valeron die Wirkung des Targins außer Kraft, das mußt Du aber auf alle Fälle ärztlich abklären lassen, nicht einfach von dir aus machen.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi77,   

> Das verwirrt mich jetzt wieder, denn auf diversen (meiner Meinung nach auch vertrauenswürdigen) Seiten im Internet kann man immer wieder lesen, dass Verwachsungen eben nicht mit bildgebenden Untersuchungen dargestellt werden können, sondern dass man diese Diagnose eigentlich erst bei einer Bauchspiegelung stellen könnte. Das hat mir auch ein Arzt so bestätigt.

 Man sollte sich nicht immer auf Artikel oder Berichte aus dem Internet verlassen. Auch Ärzte sind sich darüber sehr unschlüssig. Die Möglichkeit der Darstellung einer oder mehrerer Adhäsionen sind durchaus auch im CT oder MRT möglich. Nur, nicht immer! 
Klar, bei einer explorativen Laparoskopie lässt sich die Diagnose natürlich zu 100% stellen, was die anderen bildgebenden Verfahren natürlich nicht können. Das ist keine Frage.  
Noch etwas: 
Man sollte schon bei Beschwerden bei ein und dem selben Arzt bleiben. In diesem Fall bei dem Arzt, der auch die PEG-Anlage oder ggf. auch den Eingriff bzgl. der Peritonitis durchgeführt hat. Denn das sind möglicherweise nach wie vor Folgebeschwerden, die auf diese(n) Eingriffe zurückzuführen sind. 
Was ich gerade gesehen habe: 
Die Beschweren werden eher weniger mit Verwachsungen zusammenhängen, da diese bei dem Eingriff bzgl. der Peritonitis gelöst wurden. Steht aber auch im Bericht, mit dem bekannten Namen "Adhäsiolyse". Daher wären Verwachsungen schon einmal nahezu ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Dr. Baumann, 
danke für Ihre neue Antwort.   

> Man sollte sich nicht immer auf Artikel oder Berichte aus dem Internet verlassen.

 Naja, grundsätzlich bin ich da mit Ihnen einer Meinung. Aber wenn es Seiten von Medizinern oder Kliniken sind oder solche Seiten mit einem Qualitätssiegel, dann sollte da doch auch was Richtiges stehen.
Aber o.k. ist jetzt auch egal, da es mich ja sehr wahrscheinlich doch nicht betrifft. Und auf eine Bauchspiegelung habe ich auch absolut keine Lust...   

> Man sollte schon bei Beschwerden bei ein und dem selben Arzt bleiben. In diesem Fall bei dem Arzt, der auch die PEG-Anlage oder ggf. auch den Eingriff bzgl. der  Peritonitis durchgeführt hat.

 Das mag stimmen. Es ist aber so, dass ich wegen der PEG bei einem auf Magenentleerungsstörungen und PEGs spezialisierten Arzt (Gastroenterologe) war. Die Klinik in der er arbeitet und wo das also gemacht wurde, ist aber gut 100 km entfernt (1 3/4 Std. mit dem Zug für eine Strecke), so dass ich nicht jedesmal dorthin fahren kann, sondern mein Hausarzt die weitere Behandlung übernommen hat. Und wenn ich in der Ambulanz der Klinik bei dem Arzt einen Termin bekommen will, muss ich ca. 4 Wochen warten. 
Und der Chirurg war eben auch an der dortigen Klinik, weil es sich ja um eine Not-OP gehandelt hat. Da bin ich dann von der inneren auf die chirurgische Station gekommen. Und deswegen halt jetzt die Behandlung beim Hausarzt.  
Ich war dort heute auch nochmal, weil es mir diese Nacht und heute morgen sehr schlecht ging, ich diese Nacht wieder nass geschwitzt war, mir sehr stark übel war und ich starke Schmerzen hatte, so dass ich auch die Nacht kaum geschlafen hatte. Er meinte, dass ich heute sehr viel Luft im Bauch hätte und die Bauchdecke auch entsprechend gespannt sei. Er hat mir auch noch ein neues Mittel gegen die Übelkeit (Ondansetron) verschrieben. Und mit ihm habe ich auch vereinbart, dass ich mich nochmal in der Klinik melde, wenn es in den nächsten Tagen nicht deutlich besser werden sollte.   

> Die Beschweren werden eher weniger mit Verwachsungen zusammenhängen, da diese bei dem Eingriff bzgl. der  Peritonitis gelöst wurden. Steht aber auch im Bericht, mit dem bekannten Namen "Adhäsiolyse".

 Interessant. Jaja, das Mediziner-deutsch.  :Zunge raus:  Hat mir bisher so keiner gesagt. Wobei schon erstaunlich ist, dass ich da Verwachsungen hatte, die gelöst werden mussten, denn ich hatte vorher ja bis auf den Blinddarm keine Bauch-OP.  
Naja, warten wir mal die nächsten Tage ab, ob es endlich mal besser wird und die Schmerzen weniger werden. Und sonst muss ich mich halt nochmal in der Klinik melden. 
Nochmal Danke und einen schönen Feiertag morgen!
Lexi

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo! 
Ich muss nochmal eine Frage stellen: 
Und zwar sind meine Schmerzen immer noch nicht besser geworden, immer noch durchschnittlich 7(-8) auf der Skala bis 10. Das Valoron ist zwar inzwischen abgesetzt, ich merke aber keinerlei Veränderung in meiner Schmerzsymptomatik dadurch. Eher sogar minimal stärkere Schmerzen. 
Eine eigenartige Beobachtung habe ich aber in der letzten Woche gemacht. Ich habe zwar nächste Woche wieder einen Termin in der gastroenterologischen Ambulanz der Klinik, wo ich die PEG bekommen und die Bauchfell-OP hatte, aber vielleicht kann mir dazu hier trotzdem auch schon jemand was sagen: 
Also normalerweise hatte ich in den letzten Tagen/Wochen/Monaten einen sehr regelmäßigen Stuhlgang, eigentlich jeden Tag. Der Stuhl war auch ganz normal, also nicht zu hart und nicht zu weich und geformt.
Letzte Woche ging aber auf einmal gar nichts mehr. Fast eine Woche lang konnte ich nicht zur Toilette gehen, ich konnte aber auch nicht pupsen oder so. Ich hatte zu der Zeit (bzw. seitdem) einen ziemlich aufgeblähten Bauch, aber ansonsten keine Beschwerden deswegen. Und komischerweise wurden die seitlichen Bauchschmerzen, die ich ja jetzt fast schon 7 Wochen habe, zu der Zeit weniger. Sie waren da zwar nicht ganz weg, aber eben deutlich weniger. 
Ich habe dann vom Hausarzt ein Abführmittel bekommen und dann hat auch alles wieder geklappt. Aber als ich dann wieder regelmäßig auf Toilette konnte und Stuhlgang hatte, sind auch die Schmerzen wieder mehr geworden.
Und heute morgen beim Stuhlgang hatte ich auf einmal richtig starke Schmerzen, das hatte ich so noch nie. 
Jetzt ist meine absolut laienhafte Überlegung die, ob dann nicht doch evtl. was mit meinem Darm nicht stimmt, wenn dann, wenn die Darmbewegungen wegen der Verstopfung eingeschränkt sind, die Schmerzen weniger werden und bei wieder mehr Darmbewegung wieder mehr? Oder liege ich da völlig daneben? 
Hat jemand eine Idee, was diese komische Symptomatik bedeuten könnte? Wie gesagt, ich habe nächste Woche einen Termin, würde aber gerne vorab schonmal Ideen hören. 
Danke und viele Grüße!
Lexi

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo! 
Nachdem ich (mal wieder) eine Woche im Krankenhaus war, möchte ich mich nochmal melden. 
Ich war auf Anraten meines Gastroenterologen nochmal ins Krankenhaus gegangen, um die Ursache für die immer weiter fortbestehenden Schmerzen weiter abklären zu lassen. Er meinte, dass es irgendwo eine Ursache geben müsse, zumal die Schmerzen ja genau in einem konkret abgrenzbaren Bereich auftreten und nicht diffus seien. Es wurden dann auch verschiedenen Untersuchungen gemacht: 
- Eine Röntgenuntersuchung mit Kontrastmittel zeigte aber "nur", dass die Dünndarmsonde schon wieder falsch lag (sie hatte sich zurückgezogen), und ein Reflux aus dem Dünndarm in den Magen vorlag - das wurde bei einer Magenspiegelung korrigiert. Die Sondenspitze liegt jetzt fast 70 cm im Dünndarm. 
- Im Ultraschall zeigte sich keine erkennbare Ursache für die Schmerzen. 
- Die Schmerztherapeutin hat die Schmerzmedikation noch ein bißchen umgestellt (bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg aber mit neuen z.T. heftigen Nebenwirkungen wie Schwindel, Kollaps etc.). 
- Es wurde auch ein MRT der Wirbelsäule gemacht, um auszuschließen, dass die Schmerzen von dort kommen, zumal ich vor über 10 Jahren einen Unfall hatte. Dabei wurde zwar eine Veränderung an einem Brustwirbel entdeckt, aber nichts, was die Bauchschmerzen erklären würde. 
- Dann wurde noch ein neurologisches Konsil gemacht, aber der Neurologe fand auch keine Ursache. 
- Zu guter Letzt wurden die Chirurgen mit ins Boot genommen. Und der Oberarzt, der mich untersucht hat, meinte dann, dass er sich gut vorstellen könne, dass es sich um Verwachsungen handelt.  
Ich war etwas verwirrt, u.a. wegen der Aussagen meines Hausarztes und auch hier, dass das eigentlich nicht so schnell sein könne bzw. dass man das auch in der Bildgebung hätte sehen können/müssen. Der Chirurg erklärte mir dann aber, dass man Verwachsungen eben manchmal nicht in der Bildgebung sehen könne. Man könne zwar ein spezielles MRT machen, aber selbst dabei läge die Chance was zu sehen nur bei 50%. Er wollte das aber alles nicht selber entscheiden und sagte, dass sich das der Chefarzt nochmal ansehen sollte. Da der Chefarzt aber über das lange Wochenende nicht mehr in der Klinik war, wurde ich entlassen und soll in seine Ambulanz-Sprechstunde. 
Der Gastroenterologe sagte mir aber, dass Verwachsungen auch seine Idee gewesen wären. Und zur Behandlung sagte er, dass es evtl. auch möglich sei, durch gezielte Infiltrationen etwas dagegen zu machen. Und im Zweifel bliebe halt dann nur die OP. 
Was muss ich mir denn unter solchen Infiltrationen vorstellen? Sind das einfach nur eine Art Betäubungsspritzen in den Bauch an der schmerzenden Stelle? Und könnte sowas ambulant gemacht werden?  :Huh?:  
Könnten die Verwachsungen (wenn es tatsächlich welche sind) auch davon kommen, dass mein Magen bei der Bauchfell-OP an der Bauchwand fixiert worden ist?  :Huh?:  
Wenn das noch lange so weiter geht, würde ich sogar wahrscheinlich einer OP zustimmen. Die Schmerzen sind, trotz geänderter Medikation, immer vorhanden, teilweise bis Stärke 8, vereinzelt 9. Da habe ich jetzt noch was gegen den Durchbruchschmerz bekommen. Nur wenn ich mich ganz ruhig verhalte, ist es auszuhalten.  
Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wie das weitergehen soll... 
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja noch jemand was zu meinen offenen Fragen schreiben. Das wäre super! 
Viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi, 
wie schon gesagt, in der Regel - aber das trifft eben nicht immer zu 100% zu - dauert es schon ein wenig bis es zu solchen Verwachsungen kommt. Was aber auch Fakt ist: man kann Verwachsungen unter Umständen in einem bildgebenden Verfahren sehen. Aber auch hier gilt: es geht nicht immer zu 100%. 
Bei dem einen kommt es schneller zu Verwachsungen, bei dem anderen eher langsamer. Manche haben keine Beschwerden, der andere wiederum hat extreme Beschwerden. Das ist immer sehr unterschiedlich und man kann deshalb auch nie eine ganz pauschale Antwort auf solche Fragen geben. 
Nun, die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich, das die Beschwerden durch Verwachsungen hervorgerufen werden. Denn sicher ist definitiv, das durch jeden Eingriff der durchgeführt wird, eben auch solche Verwachsungen entstehen. In welchem Ausmaß, das kann man aber nicht sagen.  
Wenn es keine erkennbare Ursache für die aktuellen Beschwerden gibt und sich auch nach Umstellen der Medikation keine Besserung zeigte, dann bleibt letztendlich irgendwann nur noch die Möglichkeit einer Diag. Laparoskopie, in der dann der gesamte Bauchraum mittels Schlüssellochverfahren begutachtet wird. In diesem Eingriff wird man dann auch die vorhandenen Verwachsungen lösen.  
So sieht man vielleicht während der Operation den möglichen Grund - sofern es nicht die Verwachsungen sind - für die Beschwerden. Denn nicht selten finden sich solche Gründe auch intraoperativ. Also während der Operation. Der Vorteil ist einfach: es sind nur drei kleine Schnitte. 
Von der Infiltrationsgeschichte habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung. Das habe ich zum einen noch nie gehört und zum anderen auch noch nie durchgeführt - ich wüsste auch nicht, das es jemals in einem der letzten zwei Häuser durchgeführt wurde. Da müsste sich vielleicht jemand anderes zu Wort melden oder nochmal der Arzt vor Ort angesprochen werden. 
Jedenfalls sind die Schmerzen auf Dauer ja kein Zustand. Im Zweifel sollte man dementsprechend wirklich die Möglichkeit einer diagnostischen Laparoskopie in Erwägung ziehen. Aber dann hat man auch wirklich alle Register gezogen. Denn das wäre eigentlich so die letzte Möglichkeit, die noch offen steht. Sollte sich danach immernoch keine Besserung zeigen, dann kann man wenigstens sagen das keine organische Ursache vorliegt.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
diese Woche hatte ich nochmal ein Gespräch mit dem Chefarzt der Chirurgie. Nach einer kurzen Untersuchung meinte er, dass es sich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich um Verwachsungen handeln würde und dass da dann jetzt als Möglichkeit nur noch eine OP bliebe. 
Er meinte, bei meiner Vorgeschichte mit der Bauchfellentzündung und der großen OP sei es schon sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es Verwachsungen sind, gerade auch wegen der Entzündung und dem, was aus meinem Magen rausgelaufen war... 
Er hat dann auch noch eine Sonografie gemacht, aber danach gesagt, dass er weiter nichts feststellen könne, aber das sei eben das Problem bei Verwachsungen. 
Allerdings habe ich heute von ihm eine Kopie des Berichtes an meinen Hausarzt bekommen und da steht drin: "Frau X berichtet über stark belastende Schmerzen im Bereich des linken Oberbauches, welche sich auch auf Druck klinisch reproduzieren lassen. In der Sonografie findet sich ein fraglich adhärenter Bezirk im linken Oberbauch..."  
Bedeutet das dann, dass er im Ultraschall doch einen Hinweis auf Verwachsungen gesehen hat? Denn wenn Verwachsungen Adhäsionen sind, dann würde ich mir die Bezeichnung "adhärenter Bezirk" so übersetzen, dass da in dem Bezirk Verwachsungen zumindest zu erahnen sind. Liege ich da richtig? 
Die OP soll als Bauchspiegelung nächste Woche gemacht werden. Leider konnte er mir zu der OP nicht mehr viel sagen, da er zu einem Notfall gerufen wurde. 
Ich weiß zwar so in etwa, wie so eine Bauchspiegelung abläuft, aber so ganz genau kann ich mir das noch nicht vorstellen. Und ich habe irgendwie ziemlich Angst davor. Können Sie mir meine Angst nehmen? Ist das wirklich ein relativ harmloser Eingriff? Wie lange dauert so eine OP in der Regel? Das wird doch immer in Vollnarkose gemacht, oder (dann brauche ich hinterher wieder so lange zum wach werden...)?
Darf man danach eigentlich sofort wieder essen und trinken? Und aufstehen? 
Ich habe zwar für Mittwoch für das Aufklärungsgespräch schon einen Zettel mit Fragen angelegt, aber vielleicht können Sie mir ja auch schon ein bißchen was dazu sagen. 
Und trotz meiner Angst vor der OP bin ich eigentlich auch ganz froh, dass die OP gemacht wird, denn die Schmerzen werden immer schlimmer. Und das trotz 3x Targin am Tag. Ich kann schon nicht mehr schmerzfrei laufen oder z.B. auch Treppensteigen. Nur wenn ich ganz ruhig liege oder irgendwo ruhig sitze dann tut es nur kaum weh. 
Danke und viele Grüße und ein sonniges Wochenende
Lexi

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi,  
eine Bauchspiegelung wird heute meistens im Schlüssellochverfahren durchgeführt Also nur mit 3-4 kleinen Schnitten, um die Kamera und die jeweiligen Instrumente einzuführen. Dann wird der ganze Bauch inspiziert und die Verwachsungen, die vorhanden sind, werden gelöst. Also einfach getrennt. Das ist eigentlich schon dann alles gewesen. Der Vorteil ist, das man andere Veränderungen oder evtl. Krankheitsbilder dann auch intraoperativ sehen kann - also während der Spiegelung. Sollte das der Fall sein, wird das meistens auch in der gleichen OP behoben. Daher wird bei der Aufklärung auch immer darauf hingewiesen, das es möglich sein kann, den operativen Eingriff der Befundlage anzupassen. Aber es kann auch sein, das man das auf eine andere OP verschieben würde - sofern es überhaupt zu unvorhergesehenen Befunden kommt. 
Da aber bisher alles ohne Befund war und man davon ausgeht, das es sich wirklich nur um Verwachsungen handelt, ist das ein sehr risikoarmer und unkomplizierter Eingriff. Im Großen und Ganzen also relativ harmlos, da dort nicht besonders viel gemacht werden muss. 
Die Operationsdauer ist sehr unterschiedlich. Das kann eine ganz schnelle Sache werden und nach eventuell 15 Minuten schon vorbei sein, aber es kann sich auch auf 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden hinauszögern. Das kommt immer darauf an, wie stark die Verwachsungen sind. Umso mehr Verwachsungen, desto länger dauert natürlich auch die Operation. 
Richtig, in der Regel wird der Eingriff unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, das ich mal mitbekommen hätte das einer unter Regionalanästhesie durchgeführt wurde.  
Wenn Du Probleme mit Übelkeit und Erbrechen nach der Operation hast oder es oftmals etwas länger dauert, bis Du wach bist, dann kannst Du ja mal den Anästhesisten ansprechen und nach einer TIVA fragen. Das wäre dann eine Total-intravenöse Anästhesie. Da wird nicht - wie üblich - das Narkosegas zur Aufrechterhaltung verwendet, sondern ein Schlafmittel mittels Perfusor. Das ist in den meisten Fällen Propofol. Dann ist die Aufwachzeit meistens nur noch zwischen 5 - 15 Minuten. 
Nach Eingriffen im Schlüssellochverfahren kann man unmittelbar nach dem Eingriff wieder aufstehen - sofern man wieder von der Narkose fit ist. Wenn man wieder wach ist sollte man also schon noch einmal 1-2 Stunden warten. Aber danach kann man ohne Probleme wieder aufstehen und sich auch bewegen. Essen und Trinken hängt vom Anästhesisten ab. Aber auch da geht es meistens schon wieder 2-3 Stunden nach der OP. 
Schmerzen werden sich da auch in Grenzen halten. Das einzige was ein wenig komisch sein wird, sind dann die Schmerzen im Bereich der Schulter, Rücken und in der Seite. Das kommt aber von dem eingeführten Gas in den Bauchraum. Das ist notwendig, damit man während der OP etwas im Bauch sieht - er muss eben aufgeblasen sein. Ansonsten die typischen Wundschmerzen - halten sich aber aufgrund des kleinen Schnittes in Grenzen.   
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo, 
hmmm... mal abgesehen davon, das das thema hier wohl abgehandelt ist... aber... 
verwachsungen konnten bei mir noch nie in bildgebenden verfahren sichtbar gemacht werden... und ich habe welche. nach einer vaginalen op in 2006 habe ich mich 5 jahre lang mit schmerzen gequält, mich durch viele untersuchungen (u.a. ct und mrt) gequält und bekam die diagnose reizdarm und die empfehlung, mich in psychiatrische behandlung zu begeben (aus heutiger sicht eine frechheit, da die schmerzen nicht eingebildet waren, sondern organischer ursache!!!).  
in 2011 habe ich, nach langer recherche im netz mir eine bauchspiegelung erkämpft, bei der verwachsungen gefunden und gelöst wurden. mein "reizdarm" gab glatte 7 woche ruhe (soviel zur diagnose reizdarm!!!) bevor der ganze schmu von vorne losging. ein jahr hielt ich durch, wandte mich dann an eine renomierte klink für verwachsungen (hier in deutschland). auch dort mrt und cr, nichts gefunden. aber immerhin wurde mir bestätigt, das verwachsungen nicht in bildgebenden verfahren darstellbar sind und verwachsungen in einem zeitraum von 6 wochen bis 3 monaten nach op´s oder adhäsiolysen bilden.  
also in 2012 erneute bauchspiegelung und lösung von verwachsungen, welche nicht an den stellen der vorherigen verwachsungen waren, in dieser klinik. und man warnte mich vor, das ich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder verwachsungen bekomme. von reizdarm keine rede in dieser klinik... und sollte ich einen haben (was ich nicht glaube) liess dieser mich glatte 9 wochen in ruhe... und seitdem ist der ganze zirkus wieder da...  
also herr dr. baumman, mit ihren aussagen, verwachsungen sind meist bei mrt oder ct sichtbar (und nur selten nicht) genauso wie ihrer aussage, so schnell treten keine verwachsungen auf, bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden. vor allem letzteres... 
beim lösen der verwachsungen entstehen ja wohl wundflächen, die sich sehr wohl und ganz fix irgendwo andocken und mit dem dortigen gewebe verwachsen können. und es gibt eine grpße anzahl von patienten, denen das immer wieder passiert. und auch die kleinen wunden durch eine bauchspiegelung können verwachsungen auslösen... 
ich spreche also aus eigner erfahrung und davon, was mir in einer speziellen klinik für verwachsungen erklärt wurde.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Langsam, langsam. Ich habe in der Antwort geschrieben das man Verwachsungen in den bildgebenden Verfahren sehen KANN, nicht MUSS. Wie es sich am Ende bei den Patienten darstellt, ist eine andere Geschichte.. 
Verwachsungen werden immer und immer entstehen. Egal bei welchem Eingriff. Ganz von Verwachsungen befreien - geht nun einmal nicht. Damit muss man sich abfinden. Aber es ist ja nicht gesagt, das Verwachsungen immer Probleme bereiten müssen. 
Ich habe mittlerweile unzählige OP's am Bauch über mich ergehen lassen müssen, weshalb ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann, dass dort massenweise Verwachsungen vorliegen. Nur, ich habe eben keine Probleme. Das ist ja kein muss. Was nicht ist, kann ja auch bei mir noch kommen.  
Das Verwachsungen innerhalb kürzester Zeit entstehen, ist nun einmal nicht der Regelfall. Dennoch kann es auch - so wie bei Dir - durchaus vorkommen, das es doch schneller geht als eigentlich.

----------


## Schlumpfine

sorry, aber das liest sich in ihrem ersten post zu diesem thema völlig anders....     

> Moin,  _also Verwachsungen kann man erst einmal ausschließen. Weil man würde sie in der Tat in der Bildgebung erkennen können. Aber der wichtigste Punkt, der das eigentlich schon ausschließen kann: die Zeit zwischen Operation und der jetzigen Problematik ist viel zu kurz, um sagen zu können das Verwachsungen die Ursachen sind. Denn Verwachsungen kommen nicht von jetzt auf gleich - innerhalb von 2-3 Monaten._ .
> .
> .......
> .
> .  _Fakt ist: 
> Es liegen keine organischen Ursachen vor._ Alle Untersuchungen die durchgeführt wurden - wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe - sind ohne Befund geblieben. Also tappt man nach wie vor im Dunkeln und hat ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wonach man noch suchen könnte. 
> Ob sich bedingt durch die Schmerzmedikation oder aber auch schon über den ganzen Zeitraum unter Schmerzen jetzt ein chronisches Schmerzsyndrom entwickelt hat, das weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Aber ich glaube eher weniger daran.

 genau der selbe schmu, den man mir jahrelang erzählt hat, es liegen keine organischen ursachen vor, also psychisch, ab zum psychiater... und mit ihrem ersten satz haben sie die lexi ja auch total verunsichert, der von _wahrscheinlichen_ verwachsungen berichtet wurde... lesen sie sich den tread einfach nochmal durch.... 
sorry, aber da kommt mir die galle hoch. und ja, das ausmaß der verwachsungen sagt nichts über deren auswirkungen aus... ich quäle mich täglich und da tut es mir dann eben in der seele weh, wenn andere, wie ich, auf den langen weg geschickt werden, weil die ärzte nichts finden... 
nichts dagegen, das sie nichts finden, sind auch nur menschen... aber dann sollten sie sich abgewöhnen zu sagen: "da ist nichts" , weil man sich das alles eben nicht nur einbildet... 
sagt doch einfach: "ich finde nichts"... aber das kratzt dann wahrscheinlich doch zu sehr an der ehre der "götter in weiss"  
mich würde dann nun aber eher ein erneuter beitrag des treaderstellers intressieren, wenn alles gut ging, müsste die op schon vorbei sein... ich wünsche alles gute und viel erfolg  :Zwinker:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Liebe Schlumpfine, 
nur weil manche Patienten negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben heißt das noch lange nicht, alles darauf abwälzen zu müssen. Es gibt nun einmal zwei Seiten der Medaille.  
Es ist nun einmal so das es klinisch in den meisten Fällen so ist, dass es erst nach einer gewissen Zeit zu solchen Verwachsungen kommt, die dann letztendlich auch evtl. Probleme bereiten. Und nicht schon innerhalb weniger Wochen. Zumal Verwachsungen im Regelfall nicht binnen weniger Tage und Wochen entstehen (können). 
Was wollen Sie denn eigentlich? Wenn Untersuchungen (übrigens alle bildgebenden Verfahren, Labordiagnostik, körperliche Untersuchung inkl. Anamnese) ohne Befund bleiben, dann ist es nun einmal so das keine (akute) organische Ursache vorliegt. Denn man kann nur das beurteilen, was auch zu sehen ist und über die übrigen Bestandteile der Diagnostik ein Ergebnis liefert. 
Also sollte man Ihrer Meinung nach im Zweifel einfach aufschneiden, reinschauen und dann wieder zumachen, sodass das Endprodukt dann wieder erneute Verwachsungen sind? Was übrigens dann eine unnötige Belastung des Patienten und darüber hinaus auch noch unnötige Risiken mit sich bringt? Na dann: Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Nun, wenn organisch nichts vorliegt, ist es eben so das man auch die psychologische Seite abklopfen muss. Denn es ist nicht selten der Fall, das dort die Ursachen liegen. Aber die meisten Menschen setzen das ja dann wieder mit "der will mich für bekloppt erklären" gleich. Wobei das wieder zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sind. 
Manchmal wäre es hilfreich, sich ein wenig zu informieren. Denn dann wüssten auch Sie, in wie vielen Fällen die psychologische Seite die Ursache war, als sämtliche Diagnostik ohne Befund war. Aber das wird dann wahrscheinlich wieder zuviel Arbeit sein. Dann ist die Alternative B doch wesentlich einfach. Nämlich allen Medizinern irgendwelchen Quatsch anzureden. 
Sie haben auch eine etwas zu vereinfachte Sichtweise zur Medizin.
Frei nach dem Motto: "Nur die Hälfte wissen, aber alles sagen."  
Ist ja nicht so, das ich es nicht weiß. Ich arbeite ja nur schon seit einer langen Zeit in der Chirurgie und habe schon eine Vielzahl an Patienten mit Verwachsungen behandelt/untersucht ggf. auch operiert. Nunja, aber Laien wissen natürlich immer alles besser und sind ach so schlau, denn Dr. Google und seine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind ja alles im Leben und trifft auf alle Menschen zu - selbst wenn es ein ganz atypischer Verlauf war.  
In diesem Sinn,

----------


## jobwa

Oh.Oh, da wird es aber gleich wieder dicke Kritik geben.......geht dann wieder am eigentlichen Thema vorbei, aber:ich bin (wieder) gespannt.... :Shocked:  
Lg
jobwa

----------


## Schlumpfine

entschuldigung, aber nun werden sie persönlich... weil ich ihnen den spiegel vorgehalten habe? ich weiss so einiges, habe in ner arztpraxis gearbeitet (zb). 
ausserdem habe ich ihnen oben schon erklärt, woher ich "mein" wissen über verwachsungen habe. und das deckt sich nicht mit dem, was sie hier schreiben. und, mit verlaub, ich glaube den leuten aus "meiner" klinikl, welche seit jahren zum thema verwachsungen forscht und zum größten teil nur diese erkrankung behandelt nun mal mehr, als ihnen... 
zum thema "psychologische seite"... diese wird seit einigen jahren verstärkt von ärzten aus der kiste geholt, wenn sie weder zeit (geld) noch lust haben, sich mit patienten zu befassen, denen sie nicht innerhalb von 3 terminen helfen können. 
aber ich habe keine lust, weiter mit jemendem zu streiten, der es nicht akzeptieren kann, das es mündige patienten gibt, die nicht auf die knie fallen, wenn der gott in weiss nur den mund öffnet. ich kenne genug patiente, die jahrelang hin und her geschoben wurden, bis sie endlich engagierte und fähige ärzte gefunden hatten, die ihnen glaubten und solange nachforschten, bis die ursache gefunden war. und sie wissen scheinbar nicht, was sie leidgeprüften patienten antun, wenn sie ihnen ihre qualen als seelisch unterschieben. 
guten abend.

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Nach der regen Diskussion hier, während dessen ich im Krankenhaus war und operiert wurde, will ich mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. 
Wie geplant fand vor knapp 2 Wochen die OP als Laparoskopie statt. Der Chirurg hatte mir erklärt, dass man erstmal nur reinsehen würde, und wenn man was finden würde, dann weitere Zugänge machen würde, um die Verwachsungen zu lösen. Es könne aber auch sein, dass die Verwachsungen zu stark seien, dann müsste man offen operieren. Er sagte dazu, dass diese Möglichkeit bei mir leider vorliege, durch die große Narbe der Bauchfell-Not-OP und da der Magen ja an der Bauchdecke fixiert wurde. 
Ich hatte aber Glück und die ganze OP konnte Laparoskopisch durchgeführt werden. Nach der OP sagte mir der Chefarzt, dass er einige Verwachsungen gelöst hätte (hörte sich zunächst noch harmlos an). Am nächsten Tag sagte er, dass da doch einiges an Verwachsungen gewesen wäre, was er hätte lösen müssen (hörte sich schon nach mehr an). Als es mir am Wochenende darauf relativ schlecht ging und ich starke Schmerzen hatte, meinte der diensthabende Arzt, dass man sicherheitshalber ein CT machen müsse, da der Chefarzt gesagt habe, dass er Nachblutungen befürchte, weil er soviele Verwachsungen habe beseitigen müssen.... - es waren zum Glück keine Nachblutungen. 
Also hatte sich der Verdacht des Chirurgen 100%ig bestätigt. Einige Tage nach der OP wurden die Schmerzen dann auch weniger.  
Heute habe ich leider wieder mehr Schmerzen, aber ich denke, es ist zum einen noch der Wundschmerz (heute 10. Post-OP-Tag) und zum anderen bin ich erst am Samstag entlassen worden und habe mich gestern hier zuhause natürlich mehr bewegt als die ganzen Tage im Krankenhaus (die sehr kompliziert (mit einigen heftigen Komplikationen unabhängig von der eigentlichen OP) verliefen), von daher denke ich, dass es auch ein bißchen wie Muskelkater ist. 
Wie lange dauert es denn erfahrungsgemäß, bis die Schmerzen durch die OP verschwunden sind und man mit dem Reduzieren der Schmerzmittel beginnen kann? Dazu wurde mir bei der Entlassung gar nichts gesagt. 
Ich hoffe, dass es das jetzt war und ich in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr bekommen werde. Denn die Verwachsungen waren bei mir nicht in erster Linie dort, wo meine große Bauchnarbe ist, sondern in anderen Bereichen (linker Oberbauch). Der Arzt sagte, dass die wohl durch die massive Bauchfellentzündung entstanden sind. Von daher wäre die Gefahr, dass sie wieder auftreten, geringer. An der Narbe waren zwar auch etwas Verwachsen aber wohl nicht so schlimm, und im rechten Bauchbereich gar nicht. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

liebe lexi, 
na da hast ja ganz schön was durch. 
also meine schmerzen liessen nach ca 3 wochen in soweit nach, das ich mit der reduktion der schmerzmittel beginnen konnte. nach ca 4 wochen habe ich sie dann ganz weggelassen, auch wen die schmerzen noch spürbar waren. es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an, wie stark die verwachsungen waren. und wie die heilung bei dir verläuft, ist ja auch bei jedem anders. 
wichtig ist, das du dich noch gut schonst, nichts hebst oder trägst. auch wenn du liegst solltest du versuchen immer mal wieder die lage zu wechseln, damit die wunden hautstellen nicht zu lange an den selben stellen liegen (hat mir eine physiotherapeutin damals geraten)...  
es gibt menschen, die stark zu verwachsungen neigen, die kriegen das immer wieder. ich habe frauen kennengelernt, die bereits die 13./14. bauchspiegelung zwecks lösung haben machen lassen. ob das gut ist sei dahin gestellt, denn jede bauspiegelung ist eine op und kann natürlich neue verwachsungen auslösen. ich habe es nicht vor, obwohl ich auch nach der 2. bs wieder verwachsungen habe. ich werde versuchen, so lange wie möglich durchzuhalten, auch in der hoffnung, das neue verfahren entwickelt werden, dies zu verhindern. mir hat man beim letzten mal flüssigkeit im bauch belassen, welche nach ca. 3 tagen dann über eine drainage entfernt wurde. hat leider nicht funktioniert.  
auch mit so netzen hat man bei manchen schon versucht, da was zu machen, der erfolg lässt auch da zu wünschen übrig. es wird weiter geforscht, aber im mom hat man noch keine wirkliche lösung gefunden. 
zum glück haben nicht alle, die verwachsungen haben auch grobe probleme, viele sind auch nach einer bs damit durch. das hoffe ich für dich und drück dir ganz dolle die daumen.  
lg

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi, 
schön, dann sollte es nun aufwärts gehen. 
Du kannst Dich - da es eine Lap. Operations war - eigentlich unmittelbar nach der Operation wieder frei bewegen. Das ist auch eigentlich das wichtigste, da dieses viele rumliegen für den Heilungsverlauf sehr kontraproduktiv ist. Denn nur durch viel Bewegung bekommt man auch dieses eingeführte Gas relativ schnell wieder heraus. Daher hat man in der Regel nach solchen Eingriffen auch Beschwerden im Bereich der Flanke und Schulter.  
Nun ist das ja schon eine Weile her. Eigentlich sollten die Schmerzen innerhalb von 1 - 2 Wochen deutlich nachlassen bzw. stetig abnehmen. Jedenfalls ist das so die Faustregel. Nach lap. Eingriffen soll normalerweise die Möglichkeit bestehen binnen 2 Wochen auch die Arbeitstätigkeit wieder voll aufnehmen zu können. 
Die Schmerzmitteleinnahme ist kein muss. Du kannst sie jederzeit Deinem Wunsch anpassen und die Dosierung relativ frei wählen. Wenn Du möchtest und es Dir zutraust, kannst Du natürlich auch schauen, wie sich die Beschwerden ohne Schmerzmittel aktuell zeigen würden. Wenn sie sich in Grenzen halten und ohne Schmerzmittel nicht besonders stark sind, dann kannst Du auch jetzt schon die Schmerzmittel reduzieren. Wie gesagt, in der Regel 1 - 2 Wochen.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo nochmal, 
wir werden jetzt mit der Reduzierung meiner Medikamente beginnen, da ich jetzt so gut wie keine Schmerzen mehr habe und der Chirurg bei der Nachuntersuchung sehr zufrieden war. Als erstes wurde jetzt das muskelentspannende Medikament abgesetzt. Das scheint auch gut zu gehen, habe jetzt nicht mehr Beschwerden oder so. 
Wovor ich aber ein wenig Angst habe, ist, wenn wir beginnen, das Targin abzusetzen. Mein Arzt hat mir schon gesagt, dass es dann sehr wahrscheinlich zu Entzugserscheinungen kommen wird. Wie würden die denn dann aussehen? Welche Beschwerden hätte ich dann? Er sagte mir zwar, wie er das ausschleichen will (z.B. erstmal die Zeitabstände vergrößern) aber nicht, mit welchen Beschwerden ich dann rechnen muss. Ich habe da in dem Moment aber auch vergessen, nachzufragen. 
Wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr, bis man dann von diesen Schmerzmitteln weg ist? Bzw. werde ich dann ja wahrscheinlich wieder auf das Tilidin umgestellt werden müssen, das ich regelmäßig schon seit längerer Zeit wegen einer Wirbelsäulenproblematik nehmen muss. 
Danke und viele sonnige Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin gerade irgendwie ziemlich verzweifelt... Seit einigen Tagen habe ich wieder zunehmende Schmerzen genau an der Stelle im rechten Oberbauch, wo es vor der letzten OP, bei der die Verwachsungen gelöst wurden, auch am meisten weh getan hatte.  :Sad:  
Ich war nach der OP so zuversichtlich. Als ich 3 Wochen nach der OP beim Chirurgen zur Nachuntersuchung war, da war er auch sehr zufrieden und ich hatte seit ungefähr diesem Zeitraum auch gar keine Schmerzen mehr. Da war ich so froh! 
Allerdings habe ich da auch noch die "alte" Schmerzmitteldosis genommen. Jetzt sind wir seit 1 Woche (es gab wegen anderer Probleme etwas Verzögerung) dabei, die Schmerzmittel zu reduzieren, d.h. ich nehme zur Zeit nur noch 1 Targin 10 mg am Abend. Und 1 Amitriptylin 10 mg zur Nacht, die war ja auch in der Schmerztherapie angesetzt worden. 
Und seit einigen Tagen nehmen die Schmerzen wieder zu. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, es wäre irgendwie Muskelkater oder so, aber jetzt ist es doch, wie Anfangs vor der OP als die Schmerzen da anfingen.  
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass jetzt - 6 Wochen nach der OP - schon wieder Verwachsungen aufgetreten sind, oder? Und es waren ja beim letzten Mal eideutig die massiven Verwachsungen die Schmerzursache - sagte zumindest der Chirurg und der Erfolg nach der OP scheint das ja auch bestätigt zu haben. 
Was kann ich jetzt nur machen :Huh?:  Ich kann doch nicht ständig die starken Schmerzmittel nehmen, aber mich auch nicht alle 2-3 Monate operieren lassen. Das macht ja alles nur noch schlimmer...
Ich habe jetzt auch einen Osteopathen, der sich ein wenig mit meinem Bauch befasst, nur war der leider die letzten 3 Wochen im Urlaub, den sehe ich erst am Freitag wieder. 
Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, was ich machen könnte? 
Danke und viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## spokes

Kann es evtl. sein, dass die Schmerzen chronisch geworden sind und unabhängig von der Ursache Probleme bereitet?  
Kann es evtl. sein, dass die Schmerzen mittlerweile psychosomatisch geworden sind? Und ja, psychosomatische Schmerzen sind sehr real. Da kann ich ein Lied von singen.  
Nur so mal als Denkansatz.

----------


## Lexi77

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass die Schmerzen irgendwie chronisch geworden sind, denn sie waren zwischendurch ja fast 4 Wochen komplett weg! Und eigentlich müssen die für eine Chronifizierung ja auch länger gewesen sein, man hat mir immer gesagt, dass Schmerzen - unbehandelt - nach 6 Monaten chronisch werden... Oder ist das eine Fehlinformation. 
Wegen einer anderen Sache hatte ich letztens auch ein Gespräch mit einer Psychologin und die meinte, dass bei mir alles prima wäre! 
Aber danke für den Denkanstoß, vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch weitere... 
Viele Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Schlumpfine

tja lexi... genauso ging/geht es mir auch... nach dem ersten mal lösen der verwachsungen kamen die schmerzen nach ca. 7 wochen wieder, erneute verwachsungen wurden durch den operierenden arzt bestritten, er empfahl mir nen psychiater... 1 jahr habe ich durchgehalten, mir dann ne spezialklinik für verwachsungen gesucht.  
dort hat man die "psychiatrischen" verwachsungen erneut gelöst, mich aber vorgewarnt, das ich die wohl immer wieder bekommen würde. und wahrscheinlich jede neue op alles nur verschlimmert. 
leider ist dies eingetreten. 9 wochen nach der op waren diese wieder da und ich hab nun noch schlimmere probleme/schmerzen. 
in der klinik habe ich frauen getroffen, die das bereits mehr als 10 mal durchhaben, ich für meinen teil habe mich entschlossen, es mit medikamenten zu versuchen. jedenfalls so lange es geht. das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. 
es tut mir leid. 
lg

----------


## Lexi77

Liebe Schlumpfine, 
na das hört sich bei dir auch nicht gut an. Aber man kann doch nicht sein Leben lang immer starke Schmerzmittel einnehmen... Ich meine, ich muss wegen meiner HWS ja auch regelmäßig Schmerzmittel nehmen, aber eigentlich nicht ganz so starke, wie ich jetzt für meinen Bauch gebraucht habe... Und eigentlich finde ich mich dafür auch noch zu jung. 
Wo ist denn diese Spezialklinik für Verwachsungen? 
Ich hatte je gehofft, dass das Kapitel für mich jetzt abgeschlossen ist, weil mein Arzt ja meinte, dass die Verwachsungen nicht an meiner Narbe waren, sondern da, wo im Januar die Bauchfellentzündung "gewütet" hat. Und dass deswegen die Gefahr von neuen Verwachsungen an der Stelle nicht so hoch wäre. 
Aber ich habe auch keine Lust, mich ständig operieren zu lassen... 
Liebe Grüße
Lexi

----------


## Schlumpfine

liebe lexi... meine verwachsungen sind im gynäkologischen bereich, deshalb diese klinik 
ich hatte mich per mail direkt an prof. dr. ebert gewendet. 
ob deine verwachsungen, die ja nicht in den bereich gynäkologie fallen, dort auch nochmal behandelt werden können, weiss ich nicht. aber vielleicht kann dir dort jemand entsprechend informationen geben? 
lg

----------


## Lexi77

Liebe Schlumpfine, 
danke für den Link. Aber Berlin ist für mich ja quasi am anderen Ende von Deutschland... Also ziemlich weit weg, so ca. 600 km mindestens... 
Trotzdem Danke, werde mich auf jeden Fall mal informieren, vielleicht kennen die ja Kliniken in meiner Nähe. 
LG

----------


## Schlumpfine

hier gerne auch noch mal ein link zu informationen, obwohl dir die klinik auch zu weit entfernt sein dürfte...  
aber wissen ist macht  :Zwinker:  Verwachsungen | Universitätsfrauenklinik Kiel 
lg

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Nachdem ich nun mal wieder 4 Wochen im Krankenhaus war und auch nochmal am Bauch operiert worden bin, will ich mich nochmal kurz melden, weil ich - mal wieder - ein paar Fragen habe. In der Hoffnung, dass ich hier Antworten bekomme. 
Während des KH-Aufenthaltes (wegen einer anderen Sache) wurden meine Bauchschmerzen wieder so schlimm, dass ich statt entlassen auf die Innere Station verlegt wurde. Hier wurde dann - mal wieder - ein CT vom Bauch gemacht, weil man hoffte, die Ursache für die Bauchschmerzen, die haargenau an derselben Stelle wie beim letzten mal waren, zu finden. Die Ärzte sagten dann, dass sie eine Verdickung am Dickdarm gesehen hätten, das wäre aber an einer anderen Stelle und würde auf eine Entzündung hinweisen. Deswegen wurde dann eine Darmspiegelung gemacht, die aber keinen Befund ergab. Warum diese Verdickung da am Darm ist, wurde dann nicht mehr weiter beachtet.
Sie hatten auch freie Flüssigkeit im Bauch gesehen, da sprach aber hinterher auch keiner mehr von. Und zudem haben sie ein 1,5 cm großes "Etwas" an/in der Gebärmutter gesehen, das wurde dann noch gynäkologisch abgeklärt (ist wohl ein Myom). 
Da die Untersuchungen (neben Darm- auch Magenspiegelung) keine Ergebnisse brachten, wurde dann der Chirurg hinzugerufen und der meinte, dass man dann wohl oder übel nochmal eine Bauchspiegelung machen müsse. Er könne mir zwar nicht garantieren, dass es danach besser sei, aber das wäre im Moment die einzige Möglichkeit. Die Ärzte sahen vor allem deswegen dringenden Handlungsbedarf, weil ich so starke Schmerzen hatte, dass ich sogar Morphine gespritzt bekommen musste. 
Bei der OP kam dann leider doch nichts raus. Ich habe nur minimale Verwachsungen im Bereich meiner PEG und des Magens (der wurde nach der Bauchfellentzündung an der Bauchdecke fixiert). Aber nichts, was meine Schmerzen so erklären könnte. Ein paar Verwachsungen wurden wohl auch entfernt, aber das sei nichts wildes gewesen, meinte der Chirurg. Danach sind die Schmerzen zwar ein wenig besser geworden, aber leider nicht weg gegangen.  
Also wurde ein Schmerztherapeut hinzugezogen und ich soll jetzt erstmal eine Schmerztherapie machen (der erste Termin ist aber erst in 5 Wochen!). Im Moment nehme ich ziemlich viel gegen die Schmerzen (Targin 10/5 mg 1-0-1; Lyrica 25mg 1-0-1; Amitriptylin 10 mg 0-0-0-1).
Ich versuche zwischendurch auch immer mal Entspannungsverfahren (Jacobson) oder gute Ablenkung (Musik hören und machen und lesen) aber der Schmerz ist trotzdem immer ziemlich stark da. Und noch mehr will ich eigentlich auch nicht nehmen, bin so schon ständig müde und vertrage das Lyrica auch nicht so gut. Aber der Schmerz schränkt mich auch ein, z.B. bei meinem Hobby... 
Nun meine Fragen: 
1) Ist eine Verdickung am Dickdarm (Sigma) nicht so schlimm, wenn in der Darmspiegelung nichts gesehen wird? Kann man das dann außer acht lassen? Denn nachdem die Darmspiegelung keinen Befund ergab wurde nicht mehr darüber gesprochen. 
2) Woher kann den freie Flüssigkeit im Bauch kommen und was bedeutet das? 
3) Wann muss man was gegen ein Myom machen? Ich soll das in 3 Monaten kontrollieren lassen. So im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. bei den CTs Anfang/Mitte des Jahres (Januar, Februar, April und Juni) niemand da was gesehen hat - oder zumindest nicht von gesprochen hat. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da im Juni noch nichts war, sonst hätten die Ärzte da bestimmt damals auch was zu gesagt. Also wäre das ja recht schnell gewachsen. 
4) Könnte es sich bei mir tatsächlich um eine chronifizierung des Schmerzes handeln, da ich ja quasi von Ende März bis zur OP im Juni (damals waren es ja massive Verwachsungen) immer Bauchschmerzen an dieser Stelle hatte? Obwohl ich da ja auch ständig Schmerzmittel genommen habe? Und obwohl die Schmerzen nach der OP für fast 6 Wochen weg waren? Und was gäbe es für andere Möglichkeiten außer Schmerzmittel? 
Ich weiß, das sind viele Fragen und mal wieder ein recht langer Text, aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja die eine oder andere Frage beantworten. Das wäre super! 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße!

----------


## spokes

Myome kommen und gehen idR im Rahmen des Zyklus. Und 1,5cm ist nicht groß. Erst wenn so ein Myom mehrere cm groß ist, sollte man was dran tun.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi77,   

> Ist eine Verdickung am Dickdarm (Sigma) nicht so schlimm, wenn in der Darmspiegelung nichts gesehen wird? Kann man das dann außer acht lassen? Denn nachdem die Darmspiegelung keinen Befund ergab wurde nicht mehr darüber gesprochen.

 Wenn es keinen Anhalt für eine krankhafte Veränderung gibt - das würde man spätestens bei der Darmspiegelung erkennen, dann ist das auch kein Grund zur Sorge. Verdickungen können aus unterschiedlichen Gründen entstehen, dazu gehören auch einfache Entzündungen.    

> Woher kann den freie Flüssigkeit im Bauch kommen und was bedeutet das?

 Auch freie Flüssigkeit im Bauch können durch unterschiedliche Gründe hervorgerufen werden. Angefangen bei einem einfachen Magen-Darm-Infekt, über einen Eisprung, bis hin zu anderen entzündlichen Vorgängen. Da aber die Darmspiegelung - wie oben schon erwähnt - keinen Befund ergeben hat, werden krankhafte Veränderungen (z.B. Tumor) ausgeschlossen.   

> Wann muss man was gegen ein Myom machen? Ich soll das in 3 Monaten kontrollieren lassen. So im Nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. bei den CTs Anfang/Mitte des Jahres (Januar, Februar, April und Juni) niemand da was gesehen hat - oder zumindest nicht von gesprochen hat. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass da im Juni noch nichts war, sonst hätten die Ärzte da bestimmt damals auch was zu gesagt. Also wäre das ja recht schnell gewachsen.

 Diese Frage wurde ja schon gut beantwortet.   

> Könnte es sich bei mir tatsächlich um eine chronifizierung des Schmerzes handeln, da ich ja quasi von Ende März bis zur OP im Juni (damals waren es ja massive Verwachsungen) immer Bauchschmerzen an dieser Stelle hatte? Obwohl ich da ja auch ständig Schmerzmittel genommen habe? Und obwohl die Schmerzen nach der OP für fast 6 Wochen weg waren? Und was gäbe es für andere Möglichkeiten außer Schmerzmittel?

 Selbstverständlich kann es sich auch um chronische Schmerzen handeln. Leider bleibt da erst einmal keine andere Möglichkeit, als eine ordentliche Schmerztherapie. Da ist es aber zu empfehlen, sich bei einem Schmerztherapeuten vorzustellen. Es gibt eine sogenannte   
Viele Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann, 
vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche Antwort! Leider fehlt irgendwie das Ende ihres Textes... 
Einen Erstkontakt mit Schmerztherapeuten hatte ich bereits während meines Krankenhausaufenthaltes zweimal. Dieser Schmerztherapeut hat dann ja auch ein zusätzliches Mittel (zum Targin) gegen die Schmerzen (Lyrica) angeordnet. Das vertrage ich zwar nicht so gut, aber gegen die Schmerzen wirkt es wenigstens etwas zusätzlich; wenn auch die Nebenwirkungen unschön sind.
Nach meiner Entlassung habe ich dann in der Abteilung für Schmerztherapie angerufen um einen ambulanten Termin zu vereinbaren. Der erste freie Termin konnte mir leider erst für Mitte Oktober angeboten werden.
Da ich früher wegen meiner HWS auch schonmal bei einer (anderen) Schmerztherapeutin war, habe ich auch dort versucht, einen Termin zu bekommen, da war die Wartezeit aber noch länger. Also muss ich noch ca. 4 Wochen warten bis ich zum Schmerztherapeuten kann. Bis dahin nehme ich jetzt die Medikamente so, wie sie der Schmerztherapeut in der Klinik angeordnet hat - mein Hausarzt hat das auch für gut befunden - trotz aller Nebenwirkungen weiter. Es gibt ja keine Alternative... 
Viele Grüße

----------


## JUSCHKA

Kurze Richtigstellung zum Thema Myome:
Myome kommen und gehen nicht im Rahmen des Zyklus. Wenn sie dort sind, bleiben sie auch bestehen, oder wachsen in vielen Fällen sogar noch weiter. 
Erst nach den Wechseljahren können sich solche gutartigen Tumore des Gebärmuttermuskels zurückbilden, da die  Stimmulierung durch das Östrogen entfällt. 
---> http://www2.uni-jena.de/ufk/cdVorlesung/myo.htm 
1,5 cm ist in der Tat nicht sehr groß. Allerdings könnte es sich, je nach Lage und individuellen anatomischen Verhältnissen, schon leicht bemerkbar machen durch schmerzhafte oder verstärkte Regelblutung zB. 
Ich denke allerdings nicht, dass es mit deinen Schmerzen einen Zusammenhang dafür gibt.

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo nochmal! 
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen wieder zunehmend stärkere Schmerzen. Ich bin jetzt schon auf dieser Skala von 1-10 bei einer Schmerzstärke von 8, zwischendurch auch mal 9!  :Sad:  
Trotz meiner regelmäßigen Medikation (Targin, Lyrica, Amitriptylin) sind die Schmerzen in den letzten Tagen von Tag zu Tag schlimmer geworden. In den letzten drei Wochen von Schmerzstärke 5 bis 8-9 zurzeit. Außerdem ist mein Bauch auch irgendwie etwas dicker geworden, so aufgetrieben. Hab schon Sab Simplex probiert, das hat aber auch nichts geändert. 
Ich habe es gegen die Schmerzen auch schon mit Wärme und Entspannungsverfahren versucht, das hat aber nicht geholfen. Als Bedarfsmedikation habe ich Ibuprofen, das hilft aber leider auch nicht.  
Einen Termin bei einem Schmerztherapeuten habe ich Ende der Woche, da warte ich ja schon fast 6 Wochen drauf. Den hatte ich ja nach meiner letzten OP schon vereinbart. Aber seitdem sind die Schmerzen jetzt eben nochmal deutlich stärker geworden. Ich war zwischendurch auch beim Hausarzt, aber der wusste auch sonst nichts zu machen, meinte, ich müsste den Termin bei den Schmerztherapeuten abwarten.  
Jetzt ist es aber so schlimm, dass ich mich am liebsten nur ganz ruhig verhalten würde und mich nicht bewegen möchte. Denn gerade bei Bewegungen sind die Schmerzen im Bauch ganz besonders schlimm. Aber das geht ja nicht. Es ist auch wieder meine "altbekannte" Stelle im linken Oberbauch (Tendenz Richtung Mitte). Aber ich habe keine Magen- oder Darmprobleme dabei. Also ganz normalen Stuhlgang, kein Erbrechen o.ä. Nur zwischendurch wird mir vor Schmerzen schlecht. 
Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte? Vor allem jetzt am Sonntag? Ich habe nämlich keine Lust jetzt zu einem diensthabenden Arzt zu gehen, der die ganze Vorgeschichte (die bei mir ja ziemlich komplex und kompliziert ist) nicht kennt... 
Danke und viele Grüße

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo! 
Ich bin's mal wieder...   :Sad:  
Mein Bauch macht mir trotz starker Schmerzmittel zur Zeit wieder zunehmend Probleme. Seit Ende Dezember werden die Schmerzen wieder allmählich immer schlimmer. Das sind richtig stechende, ziehende Schmerzen und die sind wie bisher genau an einer Stelle im linken Oberbauch lokalisiert. Im Moment sind die Schmerzen wieder extrem stark (auf der Skala von 1-10 im Bereich von 9). Besonders werden die Schmerzen durch Bewegung und Belastung verstärkt. Ich werde sogar nachts wach, wenn ich mich im Bett umdrehe, weil das so weh tut. Und wenn die Schmerzen ganz stark sind, dann wird auch der Bauch an dieser Stelle für eine kurze Zeit ganz hart. Vor lauter Schmerzen wird mir auch immer zwischendurch übel.
Erstmals aufgetreten waren die Schmerzen ja im letzten Jahr nach einer schweren Bauchfellentzündung (die war im Januar). Danach hatten sich massive Verwachsungen gebildet und die Schmerzen ausgelöst. Als die Verwachsungen im Juni operativ entfernt waren, waren auch die Schmerzen weg. Aber leider nur für 2 Monate, danach ging das ganze wieder los. Wieder die gleichen Schmerzen und wieder genau an derselben Stelle. Deshalb entschieden sich die Ärzte da nochmal zu einer Laparoskopie um zu sehen, ob das wieder Verwachsungen sind. Die wurde Ende August gemacht. Nach Aussage der Ärzte waren nur ganz geringe Verwachsungen zu erkennen. Mein Gastroenterologe meinte auch, dass die Schmerzen eigentlich nichts mit meiner PEG zu tun haben können. Nach der letzten OP waren die Schmerzen auch nur leicht gebessert und wurden nach und nach auch wieder stärker.  
Ich bin jetzt seit Oktober auch in schmerztherapeutischer Behandlung und medikamentös eingestellt. Aktuell nehme ich Targin (Oxycodon) ret. 10/5 mg 1-1-1; Oxycodon akut 5 mg bis zu 3-4x/tägl. als schnellverfügbares Bedarfs-Medikament. Außerdem nehme ich Amitriptylin 10 mg 0-0-0-1 und Lyrica 25 mg 0-0-1 (da habe ich bis vor kurzem 1-0-1 genommen aber wegen Nebenwirkungen wird das nun ausgeschlichen, ab Mittwoch soll ich das gar nicht mehr nehmen). Gegen die Übelkeit habe ich Vomex und Ondansetron Schmelztabletten als Bedarfsmedikament. 
Ich mache selber Entspannungsübungen und bekomme Osteopathie. Auch Wärme habe ich schon versucht, aber die verschlimmert das noch. Akupunktur hat die Schmerztherapeutin auch versucht, hat aber leider auch nicht geholfen. Zuletzt wurden im August ein CT, eine Magen- und eine Darmspiegelung gemacht, ohne Ergebnis. Beim letzten Ultraschall im Oktober sagte der Arzt auch, dass er da nichts sehen würde... 
Alle sind jetzt irgendwie ratlos. Aber sowohl meine Schmerztherapeutin als auch der Osteopath sind der festen Überzeugung, dass da irgendwas sein MUSS, da der Schmerz eben so genau und punktuell lokalisierbar ist. Und sie können auch fühlen, dass da irgendwie eine Verhärtung oder sowas ist.  
Die Schmerztherapeutin möchte sich das nochmal gemeinsam mit einem Neurochirurgen ansehen (für den Fall, dass durch eine der OPs irgendwelche Nerven verletzt wurden), aber der Termin dafür ist leider erst Ende März. 
Am Montag stand dann auf einmal die Aussage im Raum, dass man eigentlich nochmal reinsehen müsste, um zu sehen, was da in meinem Bauch los ist. Das sagte mir sowohl mein Osteopath bei der Behandlung als auch meine Schmerztherapeutin beim letzten Termin - beide unabhängig voneinander.  
Aber das würde ja wieder OP bedeuten (auch wenn das so deutlich keiner gesagt hat). Und ich will nicht schon wieder operiert werden, ich hatte ja im letzten Jahr 4 OPs, davon 3 Bauch-OPs, die Letzte (Schilddrüse) erst im Dezember. Und es heißt ja auch, dass jede neue OP die Gefahr von neuen Verwachsungen erhöht... Und die Schmerztherapeutin hat auch gesagt, dass man ja auch nicht garantieren könne, dass es nach einer erneuten OP wirklich besser ist.  
Aber andererseits wäre ich froh, wenn die vielleicht endlich finden würden, woher die Schmerzen kommen. Den gerade am Freitag musste ich notfallmäßig zum Arzt, weil die Schmerzen so schlimm waren. Der wollte mich eigentlich schon wieder ins Krankenhaus einweisen, aber ich wollte nicht, da dort am Wochenende ja sowieso nicht läuft (weiß ich aus eigener - leidvoller - Erfahrung). Er hat mir dann noch zusätzlich ein starkes Medikament gegeben, aber ich fürchte, dass ich mich morgen entscheiden muss...  :Cry:  :Huh?:  
Was meint ihr denn? Würdet ihr euch nochmal operieren lassen? Oder lieber eher nicht? Oder hat jemand von euch noch eine andere Idee? 
Danke und LG

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi, 
nur am Rande: 
Jede weitere Operation, nur um mal eben zu schauen was dort los ist, macht es wirklich nicht besser. 
Sie müssen bedenken das auch durch jeden weiteren Eingriff immer wieder weitere Verwachsungen entstehen bzw. die Entstehung begünstigt wird, die früher oder später ebenfalls wieder Beschwerden verursachen können. Man sollte eine Operation immer nur als letztes Mittel in der Diagnostik ziehen. 
Besprechen Sie noch einmal in Ruhe mit Ihrem Arzt, welche weiteren Schritte man noch einleiten könnte, ohne gleich wieder schneiden zu müssen.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo dr. baumann.... 
wie ich aus dem post von lexi rauslese hat ja eben keiner mehr eine idee... ich kann nachvollziehen, das sie gegen eine erneute bs sind. ich weiss, das jede neue op/bs neue verwachsungen und verschlimmerung bringen kann. 
aber was bleibt? keiner findet was und ob es verwachsungen sind oder irgendwas anderes kann scheinbar ohne op keiner rausfinden. oder haben sie noch eine idee? lexi würde sie sicher gern aufgreifen. 
ich rede jetzt nur von mir. auch ich hatte (wisst ihr beide ja schon) eine op und danach die selben beschwerden wie lexi. erste bs/verwachsungen gelöst, 7 wochen ruhe. danach gings wieder los und immer stärker werdend.  
2. bs/wieder verwachsungen gelöst und 9 wochen ruhe, danach das selbe spiel. im mom sind die schmerzen für mich aushaltbar. ich bin mir auch fast sicher, das es wieder verwachsungen sind. sollte es schlimmer werden und auch nur der verdacht bestehen, das es irgendwas anderes sein könnte, ich würde noch einmal ein bs machen lassen. sollten es auch dann wieder verwachsungen sein wäre es das für mich. dann müssten die folgen behandelt werden, nicht mehr die ursache. aber ich kann das auch erst so sagen, wenn ich hundertpro sicher bin. 
da lexi ähnliches erlebt kann ich ihr nur raten, sich das ganze durch den koppf gehen zu lassen, letztendlich entscheiden müsste sie das.  
liebe lexi ... 
auch geringe verwachsungen (wie bei deiner letzten bs festgestellt) können große probleme verursachen. es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche gewebeteile verwachsen und deshalb nicht mehr frei beweglich sind. sollte es was sein, wo viele nerven durchgehen, dann kann auch eine kleine verwachsung eben große probleme bringen. also "nur geringe verwachsungen" sagen nichts über den leidensdruck aus. das hat man mir in der letzten klinik so erklärt, ich glaube denen. die entscheidung kann dir leider niemand abnehmen. die schmerzen auch nicht. nur muss man dir auch die möglichkeit einer adäquaten schmerztherapie bieten.  
du musst eine entscheidung sicher nicht übers knie brechen. wie wäre es, wenn du dir im netz eine gute klinik für verwachsungen suchst und den dortigen leiter/chefarzt mal per mail kontaktierst? so habe ich es damals gemacht. meist versuchen die dort, auch alternativen aufzuzeigen. ich würde dir gerne positiveres schreiben, aber ich habe selbst keine ideen mehr. es tut mir so leid.  
ich drück dich mal ... lg  :Sad:

----------


## Lexi77

@_Dr. Baumann_, danke für Ihre Antwort!  
Natürlich weiß ich, dass durch jede neue OP auch neue Verwachsungen entstehen können. Diese Sorge hatte ich in meinem Text ja auch geäußert:  

> Aber das würde ja wieder OP bedeuten (auch wenn das so deutlich keiner gesagt hat). Und ich will nicht schon wieder operiert werden, ich hatte ja im letzten Jahr 4 OPs, davon 3 Bauch-OPs, die Letzte (Schilddrüse) erst im Dezember. Und es heißt ja auch, dass jede neue OP die Gefahr von neuen Verwachsungen erhöht...

 Eine erneute OP wäre ja auch das letzte Mittel, denn alle andere Diagnostik (die im Sommer/Herbst gelaufen war) hatte ja keine Ergebnisse gebracht. Und das war ja vor der ersten Bauchspiegelung auch so, dass man weder im CT, MRT oder Ultraschall was gesehen hatte und die Verwachsungen massiv waren. Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal den OP-Bericht kommen lassen, da waren wirklich viele Verwachsungen.  
Meine Schmerztherapeutin ist da schon sehr gewissenhaft und nahm/nimmt Kontakt zu den anderen Ärzten (Chirurg u. Gastroenterologe) die mich untersucht haben, auf. Und sie weiß eben nicht, was man sonst noch machen könnte - außer die Idee mit dem speziellen Neurochirurgen, aber ich kann nicht noch 2 Monate mit diesen starken Schmerzen rumlaufen, das schaffe ich nicht... 
Mir macht halt auch irgendwie Sorge, dass der Bauch auf der linken Seite zwischendurch immer mal wieder so ganz hart wird. Das ist ja auch nicht normal... 
@_Schlumpfine_: Danke auch dir für deine Antwort und die tröstenden Worte.  
Das mit den Nerven hatte meine Schmerztherapeutin auch gesagt. Sie meinte, dass evtl. Nerven durch eine der vorangegangenen OPs (am ehesten die erste mit Bauchschnitt) geschädigt worden sein könnten oder eben durch Verwachsungen gereizt werden. Deswegen möchte sie ja auch gerne den Neurochirurgen hinzuziehen. Der hat sich wohl auf periphere Nerven spezialisiert. Aber wenn das durch die erste OP gekommen wäre, dann wäre ich ja zwischendurch auch nicht 2x schmerzfrei gewesen... 
Das stimmt, leider kann mir die Schmerzen keiner abnehmen. Die letzten Tage waren für mich wirklich der Horror. Trotz starker Schmerzmittel und massiver Bedarfsmedikation hatte ich starke Schmerzen zwischen 6 (wenn die Mittel alle zusammen wirkten) und 9 (wenn die Wirkung nachließ und ich mich mehr bewegt habe. Ich habe fast nur auf der Couch gelegen um mich so wenig wie möglich zu bewegen. Denn jede Bewegung verstärkt den Schmerz. Und das Problem ist, dass das Notfallmedikament, das ich am Freitag noch vom Hausarzt bekommen habe, starke Nebenwirkungen hervorruft. Wenn ich das genommen habe, wird mir wahnsinnig schwindelig und übel und ich bekomme Kopfschmerzen davon (und das bei dem Preis - 469 €!!!  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): ) 
In der Klinik, wo ich bisher war, fühle ich mich - was die Ärzte angeht - eigentlich sehr gut aufgehoben. Ich habe großes Vertrauen zu dem Chirurgen und der ist auch laut aktueller Focus-Liste einer der Top-Bauchchirurgen Deutschlands. Zu dem war ich ja bei der 2. Bauchspiegelung (also der 3. Bauch-OP) gekommen. Der erste Chirurg war zwar auch fachlich gut, aber die Station war mehr als katastrophal und die Klinik über 100 km entfernt. Deshalb bin ich dann für die 3. OP ja in eine Klinik in unserer Nähe gegangen, weil dort eben auch dieser sehr gute Chirurg ist. Und meine Schmerztherapeutin ist dort an derselben Klinik und die haben von der Schmerzklinik aus dort auch einen Aktu-Schmerzdienst, wenn man stationär da ist. Als ich wegen der Schilddrüse dort operiert wurde (hat zwar ein anderer Arzt gemacht, aber selbes Krankenhaus) ist meine Schmerztherapeutin auch jeden Tag zu mir gekommen.
Alle Kliniken die laut Internet auf Verwachsungen spezialisiert sind, sind sehr weit weg und da würde ich eine weitere Fahrt hin zur Zeit gar schon wegen der Schmerzen nicht machen können. 
Ich hoffe, dir geht es zur Zeit etwas besser als mir. Ich werde jetzt meine Schmerztablette nehmen und dann versuchen zu schlafen. Ich hoffe das klappt einigermaßen. Zur Zeit werde ich fast immer wach, wenn ich mich umdrehe.  :Sad:  
Ganz liebe Grüße, Lexi

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Lexi, 
stellen Sie sich doch noch einmal bei Ihrem Chirurgen des Vertrauens vor, der Sie beim letzten Mal operiert hat. Vielleicht kann er Ihnen dabei ja nochmal weiterhelfen - vielleicht auch ohne Operation. Denn ich weiß nicht, ob eine erneute Operation nun wirklich den gewünschten Erfolg bringt - bezweifel ich.  
Lieber würde ich es dann noch einmal mit der bildgebenden Diagnostik (MRT/CT und/oder Sonographie) versuchen. Vielleicht ist man diesmal dann ein wenig schlauer. Ansonsten, die Operation wäre ja auch zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt weiterhin eine Option. 
Ansonsten haben Sie ja, wie Sie geschrieben haben, noch einen Termin bei einem Neurochirurgen. Vielleicht stellt sich dort etwas heraus. Wäre natürlich optimal, denn dann wissen Sie, was wirklich los ist. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

liebe lexi,   

> Meine Schmerztherapeutin ist da schon sehr gewissenhaft und nahm/nimmt  Kontakt zu den anderen Ärzten (Chirurg u. Gastroenterologe) die mich  untersucht haben, auf. Und sie weiß eben nicht, was man sonst noch  machen könnte - außer die Idee mit dem speziellen Neurochirurgen, aber  ich kann nicht noch 2 Monate mit diesen starken Schmerzen rumlaufen, das  schaffe ich nicht...

 ... und wenn deine schmerztherapeutun persönlich kontakt mit diesem arzt aufnimmt und um einen dringenden, früheren termin bittet? manchmal hilfts, wenn die ärzte untereinander termine ausmachen. 
viel glück

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
es ist so, dass die Schmerztherapeutin mit diesem Neurochirurgen gemeinsame Sprechstunden macht. Aber die sind leider nicht so oft und es gab da keinen früheren Termin mehr. Das ist irgendwie nur einmal im Monat und der Termin im Februar ist wohl schon mehr als überfüllt. Aber ich will nachher sowieso mal mit ihr telefonieren (ab 12.00 Uhr ist da wieder jemand per Telefon erreichbar), da werde ich sie mal drauf ansprechen. So wie es jetzt ist, kann es auf keinen Fall bleiben. Irgendwas muss die sich jetzt überlegen... 
LG, Lexi

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo zusammen! 
Da bin ich mal wieder...  :Sad:  
Zuletzt war ich wegen der starken Schmerzen wieder im Krankenhaus, diesesmal waren es 5 1/2 Wochen! Letzte Woche bin ich endlich entlassen worden. Und obwohl ich da noch gehofft hatte, dass die Ärzte eine Besserung erreicht haben, hat mich die harte Realität ganz schnell wieder eingeholt. Die Schmerzen sind jetzt wieder genau so schlimm wie vorher (auf der Skala bei 9!). 
In den 5 1/2 Wochen war ich zuerst 2 Wochen auf der Inneren, dort wurden wieder verschiedene Untersuchungen (MRT, CT, Ultraschall, Magenspiegelung) gemacht. Leider wieder ohne eine Ursache für die starken Schmerzen erkennen zu können. In den zwei Wochen war ich schon von den Schmerztherapeuten mit betreut worden, diese haben mich dann hinterher in die Schmerzklinik übernommen.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich dort in der Schmerzklinik sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt habe. Die Ärzte, 2 Oberärzte und die Chefärztin (bei der ich auch ambulant in Behandlung bin) sind sehr engagiert und haben sich sehr bemüht. So viel Zeit haben sich Ärzte im Krankenhaus noch nie genommen. Da konnte eine normale (Zweit-)Visite Abends auch schonmal 30 Minuten dauern, ohne das die Ärzte auch nur 1x auf die Uhr gesehen haben. Ergänzend gab es Physiotherapie und auch Psychotherapie und Schmerzbewältigungsgruppen sowie eine Entspannungsgruppe. Aber leider hat das trotzdem alles nichts gebracht. 
Die Schmerzmedikation ist mehrfach variiert und umgestellt worden. Aber keines der Mittel hat so wirklich geholfen oder ich habe es nicht vertragen. 
Ich nehme jetzt Tilidin 100/8 mg dreimal täglich und zusätzlich 150 mg zur Nacht (alle 6 Std. eine Tablette). So lange ich im Krankenhaus mehr oder weniger nur im Bett gelegen habe, waren die Schmerzen damit auch besser, ich war schon richtig optimistisch. 
Aber schon am Tag nach meiner Entlassung habe ich festgestellt, dass es alles nichts gebracht hat. Sobald ich mich auch nur ein bisschen bewege, sind die Schmerzen wieder extrem stark da. Selbst etwas tieferes Einatmen tut mittlerweile schon weh. 
Während des stat. Aufenthaltes haben die Schmerztherapeuten auch nochmal Kontakt mit dem Bauchchirurgen aufgenommen, der mich im August gespiegelt hatte, aber der will nicht mehr an meinen Bauch ran gehen. Allerdings sind alle 3 Schmerztherapeuten der Meinung, dass trotzdem auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Chirurg drauf sehen soll und ich eine zweite Meinung einholen soll. Deshalb hat der Oberarzt mir nun einen Kontakt zu einem anderen Chirurgen hergestellt. Dieser soll laut Aussage des OA "gerne komplizierte Sachen machen" und zu diesem würde er auch gehen, wenn er ein Problem hätte. Das ist für mich schon ein gutes Kriterium.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir jetzt überlegt, auch nochmal den Chirurgen aufzusuchen, der mich letzten Januar (Peritonitis) und Juni (erste Verwachsungs-OP) operiert hatte um auch diesen nochmal nach seiner Meinung zu fragen. 
Die Idee mit dem Neurochirurgen war auch verfolgt worden und seine Ideen ausprobiert worden (Infiltrationen an der BWS, falls der Schmerz von dort kommt), aber leider auch ohne Erfolg. 
Sollte einer der Chirurgen mir nächste Woche eine OP empfehlen, ich glaube, im Moment würde ich ohne zu zögern zustimmen. Die Schmerzen sind zur Zeit einfach zu extrem. Ich verhalte mich nur noch ruhig, bewege mich so wenig wie möglich und habe trotzdem im Durchschnitt Stärke 9... :Cry:  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo lexi, 
es tut mir soo leid für dich. und da ich in einer ähnlichen lage bereits zweimal war kannst du mir das ruhig glauben. auch ich hatte ja schon 2 bauchspiegelungen wegen dieser miesen schmerzen.  
ich kann dir nur zustimmen, eine 2. bauchspiegelung machen zu lassen. vielleicht löst man ja diesmal das problem. und selbst, wenn es wieder verwachsungen sind, dann weisst du wenigstens bescheid. denn dann werden die zwar wieder gelöst, aber sie kommen wohl wieder. die hoffnung besteht dann aber, das sie anders wiederkommen, möglichst an stellen, wo sie nicht die selben probleme machen. also das es anders zusammenwächst. 
scheinbar ist etwas verwachsen, was in der waagerechten wenig, in der senkrechten aber große probleme macht. leider hat die medizin für diesen problem noch keine wirkliche lösung, auch wenn sie forschen. 
vielleicht aber hast du ja auch ein ganz anderes problem, was in der BS dann hoffentlich gefunden wird.  
ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur, auf die ganz starkem schmerzmittel umzusteigen. aber da hast du ja kompetente leute an der seite, die dich begleiten. 
ich drück dir die daumen. viel glück ...  
lg schlumpfine

----------


## Lexi77

Hallo! 
Da bin ich wieder! Und endlich fast ohne Schmerzen.  :Peinlichkeit:   
Nachdem mein Chirurg gemeint hatte, dass die Schmerzen im linken Oberbauch wohl sehr wahrscheinlich wieder von Verwachsungen kommen würden, meinte er, man könne da wohl nochmal eine OP machen. Allerdings könne er mir nicht garantieren, dass es hinterher besser werden würde.
Da die Schmerzen mich aber sehr stark eingeschränkt und beeinträchtigt haben, habe ich dann einer erneuten Bauchspiegelung zugestimmt. Diese war in der letzten Woche. Bei der OP hat der Chirurg dann auch tatsächlich wieder Verwachungen gefunden ("peritoneale Adhäsionen") und gelöst. An meiner typischen Schmerzstelle hatte ich auch sehr schnell so gut wie keine Schmerzen mehr (allerdings noch unter der bisherigen Schmerzmedikation, habe erst in 10 Tagen wieder einen Termin bei der Schmerztherapeutin).
Ist nur komisch, dass ein anderer Chirurg im August gesagt hatte, dass da keine Verwachsungen wären, obwohl ich schon genau die gleichen Beschwerden hatte (aber dieser Chirurg hatte ja auch behauptet, dass meine gesamte linke Schilddrüse entfernt worden wäre - was aber nicht der Fall war)... 
Leider habe ich aber jetzt nach der OP einige Beschwerden im rechten Bauch. Zuerst dachte ich, das wäre nur dort, wo die Narben sind, wo die Instrumente eingeführt wurden.
Vorgestern war dann aber nochmal eine Magenspiegelung notwendig, weil meine PEG-Sonde ausgetauscht werden musste, und seitdem haben sich meine Schmerzen dort rechts im Bauch deutlich verstärkt.  :Cry: Ich bin zwar trotzdem gestern entlassen worden, aber heute sind die Schmerzen nochmal wieder schlimmer, obwohl ich mich überwiegend auf der Couch aufhalte und nichts Anstrengendes oder Belastendes gemacht habe. Ich hoffe, dass diese Schmerzen auch noch weggehen... 
Ich hoffe auch sehr, dass die Verwachsungen jetzt endlich mal weg bleiben und die Schmerzen nicht wiederkommen!!! 
Liebe Grüße, Lexi

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo lexi, 
ich drück dir ganz ganz dolle die daumen, das diesmal alles zum besten sich wendet. ich wünsch es dir so sehr.  
lg  :Zwinker:

----------

